# What was Something Your Mom Made When you were a kid



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

What is something simple that your mom made for you as a kid, that you still love today? My mother would take hot dogs, slit them add cheese in the middle, and wrap in bacon and put under the broiler until cheese melted. How about you?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> What is something simple that your mom made for you as a kid, that you still love today? My mother would take hot dogs, slit them add cheese in the middle, and wrap in bacon and put under the broiler until cheese melted. How about you?



Wow - my mom made those as well! 

Fluffernutters were perhaps my favorite as a kid, and Mom made them for me until I was old enough to make them for myself, at which point I grew tired of them.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 17, 2014)

Pan fried noodles.


----------



## Steve (Feb 17, 2014)

Some sort of a graham wafer cake..
Wafers on the bottom of a baking sheet, chocolate pudding (not instant) on top of the wafers.. In the fridge to set.. Wafers on top of the chocolate pudding and then vanilla pudding (not instant) on top.. In the fridge to set.. 
Iced with a chocolate icing and then back in the fridge to set..

Bottom line is ..................... something to die for !!!!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 17, 2014)

_She used to cook tripe and put a white sauce with parsley in it and expect me to eat it, it was horrible_:eeew::tapfoot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2014)

My mother made homemade potato pancakes, and she would serve them with cottage cheese mixed with sour cream.  Haven't had potato pancakes as good as hers since I was a kid.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 18, 2014)

My grandma made the best black currant pie and Eccles cakes ever!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2014)

Grandma and her cod fish gravy on potatoes. I can remember the cod fish came in a wooden box. Boy was it ever good.:shark:


----------



## Phantom (Feb 18, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _She used to cook tripe and put a white sauce with parsley in it and expect me to eat it, it was horrible_:eeew::tapfoot:



spew !!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 18, 2014)

Stew with dumplings


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 18, 2014)

We had the cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped hot dogs too.

Another favorite I make once in a while is bbq pork chops cooked in the oven.


----------



## Ina (Feb 18, 2014)

Homemade sour krout(?), It was put in a 5 gallon ceramic crock, and it took a good six weeks of storage in a cool dark pantry. :cart:


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 18, 2014)

Ina said:


> Homemade sour krout(?), It was put in a 5 gallon ceramic crock, and it took a good six weeks of storage in a cool dark pantry. :cart:



Ina, we make kraut in 5 gallon crocks from cabbage we grow in the garden, but my mom never did. It is so much better than what you can buy.


----------



## Ina (Feb 18, 2014)

rk, Thanks for the spell correction. I learned from a my German grandmother. I am not sure how she explained it to me , she spoke only German, and I was maybe 8. I had the crock until we were robbed a few years ago. People steal anything. :cart:


----------



## Justme (Feb 18, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _She used to cook tripe and put a white sauce with parsley in it and expect me to eat it, it was horrible_:eeew::tapfoot:



My paternal grandmother used to make that ghastly stuff and insist I ate it!


----------



## Justme (Feb 18, 2014)

My mother made a very tasty shortbread. I make it too for high days and holiday and it goes down very well indeed.


----------



## Ina (Feb 18, 2014)

What I hated was boiled okra. :cart:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 18, 2014)

My grandmother made the best french toast.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

What is tripe?

My mother would often make a coconut pie, all from scratch. I love coconut, but no way would I be able to make a crust from scratch. Heck, I never learned how to make biscuits from scratch, like my mother. I loved her buttermilk biscuits with milk gravy for breakfast. I finally figured out how to make the gravy, but make drop biscuits from a mix.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 18, 2014)

_It's the lining of the cows stomach, it is creamy white and rough, if not cooked properly it is very rubbery, that's how my Mother cooked it, but an Italian girl i know has a great recipe for it if anyone is interested and it isn't rubbery the way she cooks it_


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 20, 2014)

That doesn't sound very tasty to me, Jill.nthego:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 21, 2014)

_To tell you the truth it's bl@@dy awful i felt like it was torture when she made me eat it_:eeew::tapfoot:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _To tell you the truth it's bl@@dy awful i felt like it was torture when she made me eat it_:eeew::tapfoot:



My sister-in-law used to cook it for my mother-in-law when she was very ill.

It is dreadful stuff, and the smell.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> What is something simple that your mom made for you as a kid, that you still love today? My mother would take hot dogs, slit them add cheese in the middle, and wrap in bacon and put under the broiler until cheese melted. How about you?



That sounds good RR  My mom used to make what we called "shredded wheat" in the oven.  Just cut open a "bisquit", the big shredded wheats that came 3 to a pack I think it was, and put butter on it, and put in the oven for a few, yum!!  Oh, and she used to do that sorta thing with puffed wheat too! I'd forgotten that!  Thanks for the memories RR Denise


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 21, 2014)

Grilled cheese sandwich. Wish I had one now.  Or, I would take one of her peanut butter, jelly and banana sandwiches. And a glass of milk.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 21, 2014)

When times were hard we would have cooked rice with raisons for breakfast. I liked it a lot especially if we had sugar to put on it.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 22, 2014)

It's the lining of the cows stomach, it is creamy white and rough

There are 3 types of tripe: Bleached, Cleaned and Green. Green tripe is also referred to as “unbleached” tripe since it has not been altered. Bleached tripe is white in color and has been thoroughly cleansed and is mainly for human consumption. Washed tripe is grey in color, had the contents removed, and has only been lightly rinsed and has not been cleaned to the same degree as bleached tripe. Tripe is washed and bleached for the same reasons humans wash and peel potatoes- for appearance and bacterial safety reasons. Green tripe means that the tripe has not been cleaned, bleached or scalded. The actual colour can be green or almost black in colour. Sometimes there will be a greenish tint due to the grass or hay the animal ate just before slaughtering. It is the most natural form of tripe because it is not altered at all once removed from the carcass.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 22, 2014)

It is still revolting Phantom......


----------



## Alan G (Feb 22, 2014)

*Chicken & Dumplings*


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2014)

Alan G said:


> *Chicken & Dumplings*



I still make those, just like my mom did, love them on occasion


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yes, and cinnamon toast!! Almost forgot that one  For meals, I am with Alan on the chic and dumplings being my fave.  She also made really good french toast  Oh, and goulash, as she called it.  Mostly just macaroni and burger me thinks, but way good  I loved her baking powder biscuits too


----------



## Phantom (Feb 22, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> It is still revolting Phantom......



I agree :aargh:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2014)

The typical things, but my favorites were baked mac & cheese, roast leg of lamb, potato pancakes w/ sour cream and beef stew


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2014)

Tripe is used in making "menudo", a spicy kind of soup used by Mexicans, mostly eaten to cure a hangover.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 27, 2014)

Rhubarb pie!  It was absolutely wonderful.

Also a wonderful vegetable soup with hamburger meatballs and macaroni.  Greatest thing in the world for a winter supper.  Fried okra.  Green tomato pickles.  Fried chicken.  Perfect cornbread.  

As to tripe, I've managed to avoid it all these years.  The idea is disgusting.


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

Mom made the best chicken/pork adobo with the perfect blend of vinegar and soy sauce with oodles of garlic. Yum!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 9, 2020)

Farmtex said:


> Grilled cheese sandwich. Wish I had one now.  Or, I would take one of her peanut butter, jelly and banana sandwiches. And a glass of milk.


I would eat a bucket of worms to have one of those sandwiches WITH the glass of milk. "It's the simple things that matter."


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Moms shortbread Christmas cookies (OMG)!
Tapioca! Still love tapioca to this day!
Moms lemon cake with confectioners sugar icing!


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

This is a very old thread, but it's a great topic.

My mom made home-made chocolate fudge.  mmmmmmmm…...


----------

